# What paint to use on 3D Targets



## allen newell (Nov 13, 2007)

we have a number of older McKenzie 3D targets at our club that are in need iof touch up. The outer finishe/paint has worn off many. They're still useable but could neeed a good coat of paint. Anyone know /recommend what is the best paint to use to touch up these HD Natralook targets?


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I have the best luck with the Latex paint. They seem to cover better and not sink in. the oil base paint absorb into the foam. Usually takes a couple coats of the Latex. To bad your not near bye. A local lumber company had a bunch of gallon mix latex and has been putting in the pigment and making what I want for $5 a gallon. Check around in your paint stores for stuff people brought back.


----------



## nodarkside4me (Dec 30, 2008)

what works real well is that you can go to a local paint store and ask them for there latex based spraycans find the color you need and good luck have fun. :thumbs_up


----------



## preacherjack (Aug 23, 2005)

*1c4:5*

Only advice is stay away from any oil based paints. Don't use any petroleum thinners or mineral spirits. They will eat away the foam faster that you can wipe them on! Latex only.


----------



## allen newell (Nov 13, 2007)

thanks guys. will try out the latex based spray paint


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

I suggest if you got a bunch of the same color, like deer, take a head or something to a store that mixes, and get a fairly expensive quart of the right color, than put it in a spray gun. You could do the same thing with the Greys and other browns they use. Gloss white and gloss black $1 a can spray paints are fine for Billy's Black bears, etc.
I haven't been able to find any colors in spray cans even close to the McKenzie animal colors. These days the McK's have a rubber spraylat surface, not just a latex enamel like they used to before Delta bought them out.


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

You can also get on mckenzies web site they offer spray paint for there targets but it is kinda expensive.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

bowtechog70 said:


> You can also get on mckenzies web site they offer spray paint for there targets but it is kinda expensive.


About $20 a can.


----------



## 3DArcherMark (Mar 27, 2008)

*targets*

If you have a 'Harbor Freight' store near you, go there and buy a decent spray gun for cheap and learn to use it. Your work will increase dramatically and the looks are awesome. Latex paint is definitely the way to go.
I repair targets as a side job as : SPIDEYS TARGET REPAIR
If you have any more questions PM me....


----------

